# Gramercy Holdfast



## PeteMoss

I've always wondered. Thanks.


----------



## DrewM

Thanks for the review, I guess I need get around to drilling dog holes in my bench and get some holdfasts.


----------



## ND2ELK

Thanks for the info. Might have to hurry up and put these on my stocking stuffer list.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Hawkins

I had some cast ones, they didn't hold very well, and one of them broke when I set it. The Gramercy ones are amazing!


----------



## b2rtch

I was raised with hold fasts.
I had my local blacksmith made me three of them for $10.00 each and they work perfectly.


----------



## TheDane

Good review … convinced me I should make the leap, so I just ordered a pair!

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch

"There are also the ones from Harbor Freight for something like a buck each. I bought four, they work perfectly in 3/4 bench holes and I have yet to break one. For the life of me I cannot find them on their site under "hold fast.""

At first I had a very good experience with them but then I broke each one of them because they are made of cast iron.

Gerry, the hold fast I had made were working so-so at first ( they were holding OK but they were difficult to get loose and to remove) but then I enlarged my 3/4 holes in the bench to 15/16", they now work much better;they hold better and they are much easier to remove.


----------



## TheDane

Bert-Thanks for the feedback. I had thought about ordering the HF versions myself (glad I didn't based on your experience), but the shipping cost on them dampened my enthusiasm (no local HF store).

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch

"no local HF store" 
Lucky you.
I am addicted to HF


----------



## b2rtch

"15/16" " be careful about this dimension, in fact I think that it is 13/16" ,one size bigger than 3/4".
Sorry for the mistake.
Bert


----------



## BigEd

I just got a pair of the gramercy holdfasts myself. I too don't know how I got along without them. They work well and are made in the USA.


----------



## Neightdogg

Seems like a real frustration saver


----------



## Tim29

I have a pair of Jorgenson hold fasts that I love. I would like to have a pair of these simply because they look so neat.


----------

